

Show HN: Colosseum VR – Visit the Roman Colosseum as it was in its brightest days - BaptisteGreve
https://unimersiv.com/course.php?id=21

======
BaptisteGreve
Hello everyone!

I just launched the demo of Colosseum VR, an educational experience that will
let you explore the Roman Colosseum as it was in its brightest days with your
Oculus Rift.

Link:
[https://unimersiv.com/course.php?id=21](https://unimersiv.com/course.php?id=21)

I am convinced that virtual reality could offer some great benefits to
education and I want to be a part of that.

